# Kuhli loaches are wasting away-



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm just looking for some help on how to treat them. This sounds terrible, but one of them has been skinny for over a year. I always thought he was just weaker or bullied away from food, none of the other fish had the same illness and I have dosed the tank a few times in the past for parasites... 

But lately he is getting _very_ emaciated and now one of my other kuhlis is becoming skinny. It has a white spot on each side of the head, which doesn't look like ich but like a part of the bone structure showing?? I want to pull these two out and put them in QT so if I can get rid of the disease I can fatten them up. I am going to set up QT tonight and hope to trap them in the morning when everyone's super hungry (today they all fasted).

I have in my cabinet these things which I think may help? I haven't seen any weird poo so not sure what kind of parasite they have (or is it something else) 

API General Cure (Metronidazole, Praziquantel)
Prazi Pro (Praziquantel)
Potassium Permanganate (powder)
Kanaplex
garlic
aquarium salt

My inclination is to treat first with General Cure and then try Prazi Pro, and feed with garlic throughout. 

Can anyone tell me if that's a good plan? I know loaches are more sensitive than other fish, should I use half the recommended dose?

I have never used the potassium permanganate, I'm a little nervous to try it- anybody done it can give me some advice, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know how to fix this problem but I can give a bit of advice. If you are going to use a medication, make sure that it is safe for scaleless fish..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I've done a bit of research and got some advice on another forum- going to use Metronidazole and then Levasimol if needed, both at half dose. I just haven't started treatment yet because still need to catch the last fish- the one that is sickest is the one that won't go in the fish trap. It's getting frustrating.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

metro doesn't always work as well when only put into the water..a metro food may work better......


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Well that is great. As long as your fish get better, I'm happy :3


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Permanganate isn't waht you want. As you've already guessed, the Metro/Prazi combo is best. Loha is right, though; the Metro works best in food.

Luckily, there are plenty of medicated foods on the market which already have Metro in them. Combining one of those with Prazipro should do the trick. Garlic is good, too, as an appetite stimulant.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as a matter of fact ; i just so happen to sell Metro flake food..


----------

